# Horse steroids?



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a m8 who claims that he took steroids that were ment for horse's? does any one kno what they are coz i alway's here about them! thanx


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

i think he probably talking about EQ mate


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

a few years ago this lad gave me a 10ml bottle of deca to go with my sust and it had on it it was horse deca, it was very very strong must of been some sort of fast acting deca aswell becasue the results were rapid lean mass, best steroid ive ever came across.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

cool, thanks for that i didn't kno that. so its just ur average juice then just maybe used for animal purposes?


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

yeh mate, just your average 10ml deca vial

but it said horse deca use for animals 

cant remember the miligram

not sure if animal gear is the same as human grade but it

was certainly some strong ****, i couldent believe how fast

i was growing lean muscle.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Nhayyyyyy sure what it is it could be anything, hope it wasn't Ketomin or Horse strength constipation pills


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

i have heard from a freind that is currently taking vet gear that the shot itself is more painfull than human grade.. when he finishes his cycle ill ask him how he rates it in comparison to human grade...


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Stompy said:


> not sure if animal gear is the same as human grade but it
> 
> was certainly some strong ****, i couldent believe how fast
> 
> i was growing lean muscle.


vet gear isnt much different from human grade, its usually cheaper though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

equipoise

The equa is always associated with the horse.

Premarin is a synthetic estrogen made from pregnant mares' urine.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

there was lads in my gym years ago that took what they said were horse steroids they used to mix two kinds together one was for helping coults to stand when first born & the other was what they give to stallions dont know how true it was though


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ive had some Ganobol (eqiupoise) in the past that has pictures of cows on the front of the box. Think it was cows - could have been horses though.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Ive had some Ganobol (eqiupoise) in the past that has pictures of cows on the front of the box. Think it was cows - could have been horses though.


Yeah i remember it well  green label with a red dog in front of a sheep i think mg: behing that a Cow ffs lol


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Yeah i remember it well  green label with a red dog in front of a sheep i think mg: behing that a Cow ffs lol


Yeah I still got some of that at home 50mg/mil, I've run out of EQ so ill be shooting 4 mil of the stuff tonight


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

I think alot of gear is mainly used for beefing up cattle etc, not sure bout horses, but i know that farmers use them sometimes to help their cattle gain lean mass before they get the chop :gun:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They use them in horse racing too.


----------

